

Reminder: Pittsburgh Hacker News Meetup, Saturday 11/14 8PM, Church Brew Works - rms
http://churchbrewworks.com/

======
rms
Previous thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=921896>

------
steveklabnik
I missed the previous thread, thanks. I'll see you guys there!

